# Juniper Lake - DeFuniak Springs - Go chase bass



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Look in Pre-Tournament Discussion thread below for flyer


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Rules*

The rules for this tournament are posted in the tournament thread


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

hey man...I drove out and took a look at Juniper this weekend (saw your thread). I have a 7 year that loves to "just catch 'em". is that lake worth a 45 minute drive on the bream and whatever else he can catch. my rig aint nothin' too big but the ramp looked pretty scary to get down, ha ha. looked like it was missin' about 10 feet of water.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Juniper*

The ramp is just fine but don't let your foot slip off the brake peddle. Plenty of water since it's near the dam. Juniper has blue gills, shellcrackers, bass, crappie, and cats. It's a little early for a good consistent bite. It's hit or miss right now.
If you have never fished Juniper be aware there are thousands of snags all over the lake. It' safe around the shoreline and through the channels marked with pvc pipe. Take it easy if you get out of marked areas.


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

thanks much for the info. figured you'd know where to catch 'em with the big boys in your pic. I'd take 30 of those over a grouper any day of the week.


----------

